# Game Thread: Tuesday March 21 @ Memphis



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*@*















*Time??:*










*Where??: *










*T.V.??:*










*Radio??:* *Thegamelive.com*





*Projected Starters : *  










    

*Indiana*   

*PG:*  Anthony Johnson 

*SG:* Stephen Jackson 

*SF:* Peja Stojakovic 

*PF:*  Jeff Foster 

*C:*  Scott Pollard 


*Bench:*

     

*Coach:*
 

*Injuries:*

 *(Groin-Expected Back Real Soon!!!)*

 *(Concussion-Out Indefinetly)* 













     



*Memphis*

*PG:* Bobby Jackson 

*SG:* Eddie Jones 

*SF:* Shane Battier 

*PF:* Pau Gasol 

*C: *  Lorenzen Wright 


*Bench:*

     

*Coach:*
 Sorry Doggy...meant to say you before....

*Injuries:*
*???*


*PaCeRhOLiC's Guide To Victory: Somehow stop Gasol down low, Rebound, Rebound, Rebound, No stupid fouls, Pass the rock, and only Iso if there's a mismatch...and please Indy, please play some D.*

*Larry Legend's Prediction:* _*Pacers 95-Grizzlies 88*_

*PaCe's Prediction:* _*Indy 99- Memphis 94*_


****Guess the Score & Win 10,000 $$$!!!****




*Game Thread Brought To You By :* PaCeRhOLiC**


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Pacerholic, feel free to make the game thread for me.



You got Legend, and there's gonna be some surprises though we don't deserve it, but J.O. coming back makes up for it....




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Pacers - 94
Memphis - 87


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 88
Memphis - 94


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We win the games we shouldn't and lose the ones we should, so...

Pacers 96
Memphis 92


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 91
Grizzlies: 84


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 98
Grizzlies 93


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't really decide who to support.These are my 2 favorite teams

Pacers-98/99
Memphis-99/98


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

bbasok said:


> I can't really decide who to support.These are my 2 favorite teams
> 
> Pacers-98/99
> Memphis-99/98


Support the Pacers. Also, you can't guess like that. You need one specific score for each team.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers-99(with a three pointer from Peja...at the buzzer...)
Memphis-98


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Indy: 85
Mem: 81


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

bbasok said:


> with a three pointer from Peja...at the buzzer...)


That's what I like to hear :biggrin: 

P's win
95-83


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> *@*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey,Fratello looks different


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

bbasok said:


> hey,Fratello looks different


I was thinking the same thing... Did he put on weight? :biggrin:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC, very cool game thread!


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> PaCeRhOLiC, very cool game thread![/QUOTE
> 
> Ditto!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

bbasok said:


> hey,Fratello looks different



LMAO...Sorry about that lil' mishap....I was bugging out earlier...

We still cool though right???...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> PaCeRhOLiC, very cool game thread!



:cheers: :cheers:...No doubt doggy...

We don't deserve it, after the way we've been playing, but J.O.'s coming soon, so we aight you know...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> PaCeRhOLiC, very cool game thread!


Agreed! :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> *Coach:*
> Sorry Doggy...meant to say you before....



:cheers: :cheers:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good job Pacerholic.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Indiana 92
Memphis 88


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Good job Pacerholic.



No Doubt Legend!!!...:cheers:...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Almost tip off...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Almost tip off...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Can't wait!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Can't wait!


LOL...Yeah me neither don't know why its taking so long though.... :curse: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

POLLARD'S BACK!!!....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pollard is starting, Granger is coming off the bench.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: 


Tinsley's out again...(Flue) :no:...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> POLLARD'S BACK!!!....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Yay









BTW, I just saw Jermaine working out on his turnaround jumpshot. Great.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pau is going to annihilate us without J.O.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice fadeaway Peja...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Jermaine not in street clothes? Nice shot, Jackson...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Pau is going to annihilate us without J.O.



Yeah, possibly, but at least we got Pollard back...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Way too many dribbles by AJ, nice pass to Pollard who can't hit the shot in the post.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Is Jermaine not in street clothes?



Yeah...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Is Jermaine not in street clothes? Nice shot, Jackson...


He was working out before the game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

How did I know that Jackson was going to miss that layup?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Heh, great runner by Pollard.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Rick, bench Jackson. Bring in Freddie.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jackson's shooting horribly, and it seems like every shot Peja shoots you know it's gonna go in and out...only one doing something right now is A.J...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jack hits 1/2 from the line.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice pass from Pollard to Peja. Jackson made a pretty good pass to Pollard to set it up.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We'll at least we'll actually get to see Runi tonight...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm having to listen to the Memphis radio guys because our's is so fuzzy... again. Annoying. We are hanging tough right now. We need to get Granger in there.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Sarunas playing!!!!..


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> I'm having to listen to the Memphis radio guys because our's is so fuzzy... again. Annoying. We are hanging tough right now. We need to get Granger in there.


You got an online channel wich is working for me?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> I'm having to listen to the Memphis radio guys because our's is so fuzzy... again. Annoying. We are hanging tough right now. We need to get Granger in there.


Your boy Granger is in now.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Is Tinsley hurt again??


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

The Hulk's inleashed, nice banker...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> We'll at least we'll actually get to see Runi tonight...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


yeah, I hope he does well, sometimes when S-Jax starts like that I think ´that Rick should just limite hes minutes... its like you can feel when he is hot or cold... makes me wonder...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> You got an online channel wich is working for me?


I have NBA League Audio Pass.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice effort, Jeff.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

22 all after the first. Pretty good game so far, but we need some more scoring and less fouls.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> Is Tinsley hurt again??


Flu


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> sometimes when S-Jax starts like that I think ´that Rick should just limite hes minutes..



Specially tonight...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Flu


Damn it's not even funny... he is made of glass and has no immunity system.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Flu


His *** needs to take some vitamins. I have never, ever seen anybody get the flu this much. He's like a kid skipping school.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> His *** needs to take some vitamins. I have never, ever seen anybody get the flu this much. He's like a kid skipping school.


I think he's still a druggie. Or maybe Saras got Tinsley sick so he could play.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> I have NBA League Audio Pass.



Thegamelive.com   




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Thegamelive.com
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



Most channels don't seem to work for me.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Most channels don't seem to work for me.



You should try both Indy, and Memphis, someone's got it...they always do...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Most channels don't seem to work for me.


I don't have the time to check them out but if you find something that actually works in Europe feel free to post :biggrin:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Sarunas is a horrible defender. My dear God...


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice swat, Hulk!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PATHETIC...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Foster needs to ease up on those lay-ups.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I hope when Jermaine comes back that he does not put up with worthless defensive efforts like this one. I am ashamed to be a Pacers fan right now. Teams are having field days against us offensively. :curse:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> I hope when Jermaine comes back that he does not put up with worthless defensive efforts like this one. I am ashamed to be a Pacers fan right now. Teams are having field days against us offensively. :curse:



They walk right through us...

Like no one's there...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jesus Christ, what happened?

We're down 13 now. ****.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

A.J. for three! Let's get back in this!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Can't even convert on a 3 to 1...uke:



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Damn box score looks bad but I hope Pacers can pull himself together anyways since I finished my work I can go and hug my pillow for 3-4 hours. almost 4 am - I am way too lazy.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> A.J. for three! Let's get back in this!


Only down 6...we'll be okay if we keep it at this level.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

We quit on this one.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Only down 6...we'll be okay if we keep it at this level.



Nvm...back down 12.

Damn.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We look very bad, again!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Blowout...amd yeah we did give up..




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm out of here...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We're scoring on offense, but our defense just can't stop them. It's not too late, but we don't have much time to mount a comback.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Just pathetic yo, we deserve to lose...

Only one playing's A.J...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

These kind of games hurt my eyes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Just pathetic yo, we deserve to lose...
> 
> Only one playing's A.J...
> 
> ...


Peja doesn't look bad, he just doesn't get the ball much.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What a terrible game... Maybe when Jermaine comes back we'll play some ball again.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Peja doesn't look bad, he just doesn't get the ball much.



He does, it's just that he passes it so quickly, that it doesn't even look like he ever had it...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Holy ****, only 5 personal fouls have been called on the Grizzlies the whole game. We just didn't show up ready to play tonight, it's that simple.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Saras's first point in 9 days. Wow. He's turning into Eddie Gill.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, this game certainly hurt a lot.

Come back soon Jermaine...like for our next game...PLEEEASE!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, this game sucks, but...Gill is in!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Boo!!

*boos louder*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Bah I won, because we lost.

And the rest DNQ.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> 10000.00 points donated to Pacersthebest successfully!


Congrats


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Congrats


Thanks, but I rather lost it.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow.Indy looked really bad.Only Anthony Johnson played good


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> LMAO...Sorry about that lil' mishap....I was bugging out earlier...
> 
> We still cool though right???...
> 
> ...


right.Your game threads are my favorite :clap:


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

No D, no W. Pathetic!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Congrats





> 10,000 G's Donated to Pacersthebest successfully



My bad for taking so long Best!!!... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------

